# Parti & Tuxedo colors...



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tuxedo poodle has special consistent markings that look like a tuxedo. A parti poodle is usually white base with either black, chocolate, gray markings and each is unique as no two are alike. No difference in hair texture of a parti as opposed to solid color. I have a chocolate and white parti and a black and white parti. Their hair is the same as my solid kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

tuxedo poodle.






parti poodles






phantom poodle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks! So the tuxedo colorings are more on the chest and partis colors are more all over the place? I have been looking online to find photos to compare, but they still look so similar to me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been into this thread. But there's a few pix of Phantoms and Partis in here.

http://www.poodleforum.com/36-poodle-rainbow/15860-phantom-parti-blue-other-color-thread.html


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Tuxedo is a Parti Colored dog just a fancy name for a specific pattern. You can go to the Multi Poodle Club of America & they have pictures of this particular pattern. The white must go up both front legs, chest, front of neck, & white up hind legs while the body is a solid color. A Phantom is like the color patter of a Rottie or Dobie. There are solid pattern, spotted pattern, Mismarks, abstracts.


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying! This makes sense now.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Parti is a particular color pattern of white and any solid color that can be pretty much any distribution, but must be more than 50% white. 

Tuxedo is a specific pattern of parti-coloring where the solid color is like a "blanket" or tuxedo over the dogs head, neck, and back. The white does not cross the top of the body. 

Parti coloring, unlike phantom patterns, is not a result of two separate colors. It's the result of a spotting gene that causes a lack of pigment in a spotted pattern. This can cause the white parts of a parti dog to be a different texture than the colored parts (very interesting to feel). The spots should go all the way to the skin. 

And you probably already know this but, please don't choose a dog on color alone. Take into account personality traits and always, _always_ do your research and choose a responsible breeder who is health testing and stands behind their dogs. It is difficult to find a breeder that produces partis responsibly, but they are out there.


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

We are trying not to choose only based on coloring, but if we can find a great breeder who has the colors we like, that would be fantastic!


----------



## prettyparti (Feb 17, 2014)

*Absract, tuxedo-ish parti spoos??*

Hi guys! I am excited as can be because in may I am getting a parti pup! Not sure how to describe the dam of the litter. She has tall white socks and a BIG white splash on her chest. (Much more than a typical abstract). She is a gorgeous red with white markings. What confuses me is the pictures the breeder sent me of her parents. Her dam was a black and white parti and her sire a white and red parti (majority white, with big red patches on back and head). I have seen brown and white partis bred with black and white partis who have litters of brown/white and black/white parti pups. I have never seen a red/white parti bred with a black/white parti. So for her to come out as a mainly red dog with these big white tuxedo/abstract type markings seems strange to me??? Is this common?


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

If I understand correctly, you're asking if the the color on the red/white dam (who has tall socks and a big chest splash) is typical considering that HER parents (the grandparents of the litter) had more white on them? And you're wondering if red/white parti works differently than brown/white?

The second question first, because it's the easy one - no, the parti gene (MITF spotting is what it's called genetically) doesn't vary depending on which base color it acts on. It would behave the same whether the dog was a silver parti, red parti, brown parti, or black parti - or any of the other colors. 

The first question is whether parents with a lot of white can have puppies with a smaller amount, yes? That answer is a qualified yes - the MITF spotting pattern can vary, so parents with a moderate amount of white can produce puppies with a ton of white and vice versa. However, two parti parents will always produce parti puppies. They won't produce a solid-colored puppy.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Sully is solid white, as was at least one other puppy in his litter. The rest were black/white parti pups. His mother is a black abstract and father a black/white parti. Solid gene obviously was carried by both parents and both had white dogs in their background to produce the solid white.


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

Loves - actually, Sully is probably a black-white parti "under" the white. White in poodles is not a solid color; it's the result of a gene that blocks the expression of black and brown pigment and only lets red pigment through, combined with another gene (or set of genes) that bleaches out red melanin to light cream/white. So white poodles can be any color or combination of colors, from the mundane (many are black) to the ridiculous (blue and cream brindle phantom parti), but the red+intensity genes create a dog that looks white. 

In poodles - not necessarily in other breeds - the spotting is created by a recessive gene. Parti poodles always have two copies of that gene. So it's impossible for parti to carry solid.


----------



## prettyparti (Feb 17, 2014)

*Fascinating*

Wow thanks for sharing all your knowledge! It really helps! So I guess to be honest I was just a bit surprised that the dam came out looking the way she did (alot more red and less white). So you cleared that up by stating that the pups while still parti can come out much less white or vice versa. So if I get what you are saying...with two parti parents even though they are totally different colors (red/white and black/white -which I had not seen crossed before) the pups will all still come out parti - perhaps half the litter was red/white parti and half black/white parti??


----------

